# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  PSA-Anstieg nach OP mit R1 Befund-was nun?

## JürgenK

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
es gibt zwar schon das Thema OP mit R1-Befund: und dann? , aber mittlerweile dreht es sich dort mehr um den Austausch von wissenschaftlichen Ansichten, als um praktische Hilfestellung.
Ich brauche Euren Rat damit ich den richtigen Kurs einschlage, siehe mein Profil. Gestern habe ich den neuen PSA- Wert mit 0,09 vom Urologen genannt bekommen, d.h. ein dreimaliger Anstieg mit jeweils 50 % Steigerung im 1/4 Jahr. Jetzt muss etwas passieren, Frage was? Untersuchungen starten? Bestrahlung? Hormone? Abwarten?
Mein Urologe will erst ab 0,1 Maßnahmen ergreifen, für ihn ist der Bereich darunter viel zu sensibel und ungenau.
Das Warten fällt mir schwer und ich möchte nicht die Chance einer Heilung verpassen.
Was ratet Ihr mir?

Danke im Voraus,
Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
> es gibt zwar schon das Thema OP mit R1-Befund: und dann? , aber mittlerweile dreht es sich dort mehr um den Austausch von wissenschaftlichen Ansichten, als um praktische Hilfestellung.
> Ich brauche Euren Rat damit ich den richtigen Kurs einschlage, siehe mein Profil. Gestern habe ich den neuen PSA- Wert mit 0,09 vom Urologen genannt bekommen, d.h. ein dreimaliger Anstieg mit jeweils 50 % Steigerung im 1/4 Jahr. Jetzt muss etwas passieren, Frage was? Untersuchungen starten? Bestrahlung? Hormone? Abwarten?
> Mein Urologe will erst ab 0,1 Maßnahmen ergreifen, für ihn ist der Bereich darunter viel zu sensibel und ungenau.
> Das Warten fällt mir schwer und ich möchte nicht die Chance einer Heilung verpassen.
> Was ratet Ihr mir?


1. Man kann vermutlich bis >0,1 warten. Sie verpassen dabei mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts.
2. Es handelt sich um eine R1-Situation, insofern ist von einem Lokalrezidiv auszugehen.
3. Bloss keine alleinige Hormontherapie jetzt anfangen! Dafür gibt es absolut keine Evidenz, dass sie kurativ sein kann.
4. Sie brauchen eine Strahlentherapie. Entweder jetzt, oder bei Werten über 0,1. Beides ist möglich, gleich verträglich und mit der gleichen Dosis machbar. Sie brauchen nur die Prostataloge bestrahlt, keine Lymphabflusswege.
Es wäre sinnvoll, sich jetzt bei einem Strahlentherapeuten zu melden und das Ganze dort besprechen. Dann können Sie mit ihm ausmachen, ob Sie jetzt oder erst bei Werten >0,1 bestrahlt werden sollten.

Alles Gute.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Jürgen,
nach Deinem Profil war der PSA- Anstieg im 2. Intervall (12/2008-2/2009)  0,007 ng/ml im 3. Intervall 0,008. 
Damit dürfte die 0,1 in ca. 3 Monaten überschritten werden. Insofern
würde ich wie Daniel dies vorschlägt jetzt bereits mit den Vorbereitungen
zur Strahlentherapie beginnen, dann in 3 Monaten messen und dann darufaufbauend entscheiden.

Alles alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo JürgenK,

...während eine PSA-VZ von *unter einem Jahr eher* auf ein Regional- (befallene Lymphknoten) oder systemisches Rezidiv schließen lässt. ...

Da wäre doch! Eine ADT-3 sinnvoll, meine ich aber es kann unter Umständen doch beides seine Wirkung haben ADT und RT!

Ein PET/CT würde mehr Klarheit schaffen, da müßte der PSA-Wert bei über 1,5 ng/ml mindestens liegen ohne vorherige HT = Hormonentherapie! Die Nerven zu haben den PSA so weit kommen zu lassen, musste man schon haben!
Wünsche Dir die richtige Therapie
Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> ...während eine PSA-VZ von *unter einem Jahr eher* auf ein Regional- (befallene Lymphknoten) oder systemisches Rezidiv schließen lässt. ...


Das ist nur eine Vermutung. Diese Vermutung ist nie durch eine Studie untermauert worden, es gibt sogar eine grosse retrospektive Studie, die das Gegenteil gezeigt hat:
_Prostate cancer-specific survival following salvage radiotherapy vs observation in men with biochemical recurrence after radical prostatectomy._
Diese grosse (>600 Patienten) Auswertung demonstrierte, dass gerade Patienten mit kurzen PSA-Verdopplungszeiten (<6 Monate) AM MEISTEN von einer Strahlentherapie postoperativ profitierten.




> Da wäre doch! Eine ADT-3 sinnvoll, meine ich aber es kann unter Umständen doch beides seine Wirkung haben ADT und RT!


Das Problem bei der Kombination, ist dass Sie hinterher nicht wissen ob die Bestrahlung überhaupt was gebracht hat, weil ja der PSA-Wert im Keller durch die Hormontherapie sein wird .
Inwiefern man jetzt eine ADT-3 zwingend notwendig ist oder eine einfache antihormonelle Behandlung alleine ausreicht, ist ein weiterer Streitpunkt.
Egal.
Was verliert man wenn man erst die Bestrahlung macht und nach 6 Wochen den PSA wieder misst? Wenn er nicht abgefallen ist (Wahrscheinlichkeit vermutlich <20%) kann man immer noch mit der Hormontherapie beginnen, weil dann eine Metastasierung vorliegt.
Machen 12 Wochen Therapieverzögerung in der metastasierten Situation beim beschwerdefreien Patienten was aus? NEIN.
Ausserdem gibt es den Vorteil, dass der PSA-Wert mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit abfallen wird, so dass man sich die Hormontherapie mit allen ihre Nebenwirkungen für später (oder für immer) sparen kann.




> Ein PET/CT würde mehr Klarheit schaffen, da müßte der PSA-Wert bei über 1,5 ng/ml mindestens liegen ohne vorherige HT = Hormonentherapie! Die Nerven zu haben den PSA so weit kommen zu lassen, musste man schon haben!


Nicht nur die Nerven. Wenn man wartet bis der PSA-Wert einen solchen Wert erreicht, dann sinken die Heilungschancen durch die Strahlentherapie deutlich auf unter 40%.

----------


## JürgenK

Danke für die Antworten,
zu den Fakten:
1. Eine Bestrahlung scheint mir und meinem Urologen die 1.Wahl zu sein, habe ein Beratungsgespräch am 22.06.09 in der Strahlentherapie vereinbart.
2. Zuwarten auf einen PSA Wert >1,5 für eine PET-Untersuchung erscheint mir sehr riskant, darüberhinaus sind meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Methode sehr negativ. PET-Untersuchung Jan.2008 in Ulm das Ergebnis war für mich sehr sehr ernüchternd, obwohl mir Prof. Reske bei einem PSA >6 eine Erfolgsquote von >90% offerierte. Statt linksseitig war nach Biopsie und OP der Tumor rechtsseitig!! 
3. Frage zu Metastasen (Knochen, Lymphen, Leber Lunge), mit welcher Untersuchungsmethode können Metastasen am effektivsten festgestellt werden?

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> 3. Frage zu Metastasen (Knochen, Lymphen, Leber Lunge), mit welcher Untersuchungsmethode können Metastasen am effektivsten festgestellt werden?


Bei dem aktuellen PSA mit keiner Untersuchung.
Sie wären zu klein dafür.
Bei höheren PSA-Werten mit Cholin PET-CT und später erst mit MRT/CT/Szinti.

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, dann kann man jetzt nur Vermutungen anstellen ob Lokalrezidiv oder Metastasen? Und die Therapiewahl erfolgt nach der höchsten Wahrscheinlichkeit? Mmhh...
Noch einige Fragen zur Bestrahlung:
1. Wie hoch sollte die Gesamtdosis sein?
2. Wie hoch die Tagesdosis?
3. Auf welche Nebenwirkungen muss ich mich einstellen, Kontinenz, Potenz?
4. Müssen vor Strahlen beginn Untersuchungen durchgeführt werden?

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## HorstK

> Bei dem aktuellen PSA mit keiner Untersuchung.
> Sie wären zu klein dafür.
> Bei höheren PSA-Werten mit Cholin PET-CT und später erst mit MRT/CT/Szinti.


Hallo Daniel Schmidt,

käme bei weiterem PSA-Anstieg evtl. auch eine USPIO-Untersuchung in Frage?
Ab welchem Wert sieht man da etwas?

Gruß,
Horst

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
> 
> käme bei weiterem PSA-Anstieg evtl. auch eine USPIO-Untersuchung in Frage?
> Ab welchem Wert sieht man da etwas?
> 
> Gruß,
> Horst


Gute Frage.
Ich bin mir diesbezüglich nicht sicher, allerdings denke ich, dass der Wert eher höher sein sollte. USPIO sieht ja makroskopische Veränderungen in den LK, also muss eine gewisse Tumorzellmasse erst dann sein.

Übrigens, bei der Zulassung von USPIO in Deutschland gibt es Schwierigkeiten, weil die Sensitivität wohl in den neuesten Studien doch nicht so gut war, wie in den ersten Untersuchungen. Man muss noch warten, das Verfahren ist noch nicht etabliert.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, dann kann man jetzt nur Vermutungen anstellen ob Lokalrezidiv oder Metastasen? Und die Therapiewahl erfolgt nach der höchsten Wahrscheinlichkeit? Mmhh...


Das ist richtig.
In der Medizin erfolgt alles nach Wahrscheinlichkeit.
Ein Patient mit cT2b cN0 cM0 GS 4+3=7 und PSA 15 ng/ml wird ja auch operiert, weil man *annimmt* er habe keine Metastasen.
Bei den meisten Patienten mit so einem Stadium geht das gut. Einige entwickeln einige Monate später bereits Knochenmetastasen oder haben doch Lymphknotenmetastasen.
100% gibt es nirgendwo in der Medizin.




> Noch einige Fragen zur Bestrahlung:
> 1. Wie hoch sollte die Gesamtdosis sein?


Mindestens 64 Gy.




> 2. Wie hoch die Tagesdosis?


1,8 - 2,0 Gy




> 3. Auf welche Nebenwirkungen muss ich mich einstellen, Kontinenz, Potenz?


Kontinenz kann sich verschlechtern.
Potenz kann sich längerfristig auch verschlechtern.




> 4. Müssen vor Strahlen beginn Untersuchungen durchgeführt werden?


a) Ein frischer PSA-Wert unmittelbar vor Beginn der Strahlentherapie.
b) Falls nie bislang durchgeführt (oder durchgeführt und auffällig gewesen), empfehle ich eine Darmspiegelung vor Beginn der Bestrahlung.

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
ich habe von Strahlentherapeuten gehört, dass die meisten Operierten einen PSA-Anstieg haben und bestrahlt werden müssen. Trifft das wirklich zu, oder unterliegen sie einem subjektivem Empfinden?

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Helmut.2

Daniel Schmidt,



> von Daniel Schmidt: b) Falls nie bislang durchgeführt (oder durchgeführt und auffällig gewesen), empfehle ich eine Darmspiegelung vor Beginn der Bestrahlung.


Das ist zu wichtig um es nur so lapidar abzuhandeln! Bitte gebe eine detailierte Begründung warum eine Darmspiegelung bzw. beim Darmausgang so wichtig ist und die Pflege während einer Bestrahlung! Es ist nicht für mich, sondern für Die, die eine Strahlentherapie noch vor sich haben.
Danke und herzliche Grüße, Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> ich habe von Strahlentherapeuten gehört, dass die meisten Operierten einen PSA-Anstieg haben und bestrahlt werden müssen. Trifft das wirklich zu, oder unterliegen sie einem subjektivem Empfinden?
> Gruß JürgenK


Ich würde sagen, dass mehr als die Hälfte aller Patienten mit einem pT3-Tumor ohne weitere Behandlung einen PSA-Anstieg erleben.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Daniel Schmidt,
> Das ist zu wichtig um es nur so lapidar abzuhandeln! Bitte gebe eine detailierte Begründung warum eine Darmspiegelung bzw. beim Darmausgang so wichtig ist und die Pflege während einer Bestrahlung! Es ist nicht für mich, sondern für Die, die eine Strahlentherapie noch vor sich haben.
> Danke und herzliche Grüße, Helmut


Eine Darmspiegelung schliesst einen Zweittumot oder Entzündungen im Bereich des Enddarmes aus.
Eine spezielle Pflege gibt es unter Bestrahlung nicht. Falls der Po weh tut, empfehle ich Bepanthen. Patienten mit Hämorrhoiden können zu entsprechenden Salben greifen.
Sehr selten muss man Colifoam verschreiben, falls eine Proktitis entsteht.

----------


## Helmut.2

Danke Daniel Schmidt bis auf...



> von Daniel Schmied: Patienten mit Hämorrhoiden können zu entsprechenden Salben greifen.


So viel ich weiß, gibt es bei Hämorrhoiden verschiedene Stadien und kann man bei allen Größen von Hämorrhoiden zur Bestrahlung gehen und kann es da keine Komplikationen geben, wenn die Zotten zu lange sind? Wer weiß das schon von sich aus in welchem Stadium seine Zotten sind!
Danke und Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Danke Daniel Schmidt bis auf...
> So viel ich weiß, gibt es bei Hämorrhoiden verschiedene Stadien und kann man bei allen Größen von Hämorrhoiden zur Bestrahlung gehen und kann es da keine Komplikationen geben, wenn die Zotten zu lange sind? Wer weiß das schon von sich aus in welchem Stadium seine Zotten sind!
> Danke und Gruß, Helmut


Ab einem gewissen Stadium merken Sie das schon (ab Stadium III) und werden zu entsprechenden Untersuchungen/Behandlung gehen, egal ob Sie an ProstataCa leider oder nicht.
Im Stadium I+II kann man meistens problemlos bestrahlen.

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo,
bin jetzt beim Strahlentherapeuten gewesen und die Therapie in kürze antreten. Unglücklicherweise ist bei mir in der letzten Woche noch eine Hämorride angefangen zu bluten. Diese soll ich erst einmal veröden lassen und danach eine Darmspiegelung machen lassen. Für mich neu, dass man nach einer Bestrahlung keine Verödung mehr vornehmen kann. 
Vor der Bestrahlung muss ich noch ein Knochenszintigramm anfertigen lassen.
Die Bestrahlung erfolgt mit 1,8 Gy pro Tag, bei insgesamt 70,2 Gy.
Ist die Dosis ok.?

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
schön dass Sie wieder da sind und sich im Forum wieder beteiligen. Mein Eindruck war, dass es im Forum ohne Ihre Kommentare etwas "ruhig" war.

Zu meinem letzten Beitrag:

Ich hatte ein Gespräch in unserem Klinikum zwecks Strahlentherapie, die ich voraussichtlich noch in diesem Monat starten werde. Zwischenzeitlich mußte ich vor Therapiebeginn ein Szintigramm, Abdomen- CT und Torso- CT machen lassen, alles soweit ohne Befund. Anmerkung meines Urologen: Was soll denn ein Szintigramm bei PSA <0,1 bringen?

Meine Frage bezüglich der Strahlendosis: 
Die Bestrahlung erfolgt mit 1,8 Gy pro Tag, bei insgesamt 70,2 Gy.
Ist die Dosis ok. oder würden Sie eine andere Strahlendosis empfehlen?

JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
> schön dass Sie wieder da sind und sich im Forum wieder beteiligen. Mein Eindruck war, dass es im Forum ohne Ihre Kommentare etwas "ruhig" war.


Ich war im Urlaub.

[quote]Anmerkung meines Urologen: Was soll denn ein Szintigramm bei PSA <0,1 bringen?
[/quite]
Eigentlich gar nichts.
Da hat ihr Urologe völlig recht.




> Meine Frage bezüglich der Strahlendosis: 
> Die Bestrahlung erfolgt mit 1,8 Gy pro Tag, bei insgesamt 70,2 Gy.
> Ist die Dosis ok. oder würden Sie eine andere Strahlendosis empfehlen?


Die Dosis ist eher im oberen normalen Bereich aber noch völlig in Ordnung.

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
heute war ich im Klinikum zur Simulation. Bei dieser Gelegenheit hat man mir die Bestrahlungsfelder gezeigt, es wird die Prostataloge und die Samenblasenloge bestrahlt. 
Frage ist dies Standard, oder hat es mit meinem Pn1 Fall zu tun? 
Nach 31 Bestrahlungen mit 1,8Gy auf die o.g. Felder sollen dann noch 7 Boostbestrahlungen auf die Prostataloge folgen, auch ok?
Ab wann kann man mittels des PSA-Werts den Erfolg oder Misserfolg ermitteln?

Würde gerne Ihre Einschätzung als Zweitmeinung hören.

Vielen Dank

JürgenK

----------


## JürgenK

Zur Zeit befinde ich mich in der Nachbestrahlungsphase, zuvor wurden mir Bestrahlungsfelder aufgezeichnet, die bei jeder Bestrahlung teilweise nachgezeichnet werden.
Jetzt habe ich 2 Fragen:
1. Gibt es keinen Farbstift der wirklich mehrere Tage hält?
2. Die Bestrahlung erfolgt nur auf Ausrichtung der eingezeichneten Felder, ansonsten keine anderen Mittel (Lagerungshilfen, CT, Röntgen), ist das alles so genau, oder braucht das nicht so genau zu sein?

JürgenK

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich Jürgen,



> Zur Zeit befinde ich mich in der Nachbestrahlungsphase, zuvor wurden mir Bestrahlungsfelder aufgezeichnet, die bei jeder Bestrahlung teilweise nachgezeichnet werden.
> Jetzt habe ich 2 Fragen:
> 1. Gibt es keinen Farbstift der wirklich mehrere Tage hält?
> 2. Die Bestrahlung erfolgt nur auf Ausrichtung der eingezeichneten Felder, ansonsten keine anderen Mittel (Lagerungshilfen, CT, Röntgen), ist das alles so genau, oder braucht das nicht so genau zu sein?
> 
> JürgenK


 Bei mir wurde auch die selbe Prozedur gemacht, das einzige was wirklich gehalten hätte, wenn die Bestrahlungsfelder tätowiert worden wären! Bedenke, daß durch die verfettete und verschweißte sowie Zellerneuerung der Haut,durch  einen ungiftigen Stift fast nicht möglich ist!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
> heute war ich im Klinikum zur Simulation. Bei dieser Gelegenheit hat man mir die Bestrahlungsfelder gezeigt, es wird die Prostataloge und die Samenblasenloge bestrahlt. 
> Frage ist dies Standard, oder hat es mit meinem Pn1 Fall zu tun? 
> Nach 31 Bestrahlungen mit 1,8Gy auf die o.g. Felder sollen dann noch 7 Boostbestrahlungen auf die Prostataloge folgen, auch ok?


Alles Ok.




> Ab wann kann man mittels des PSA-Werts den Erfolg oder Misserfolg ermitteln?


Es gibt Studien, wo der Erfolg bereits nach 3-4 Wochen Bestrahlung messbar war. Ich würde lieber 6 Wochen nach der Bestrahlung abwarten.

----------


## JürgenK

> Es gibt Studien, wo der Erfolg bereits nach 3-4 Wochen Bestrahlung messbar war. Ich würde lieber 6 Wochen nach der Bestrahlung abwarten.


Wie wird denn der PSA-Verlauf bei meinen Ausgangsdaten (0,04-0,06-0,09, je 3Monate) sein, bzw. auf was muss ich mich einstellen?

Wenn ich die Forenbeiträge mit den vielen vielen negativen Berichten als repräsentierende Erfolge/Misserfolge werte, dann drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, dass alles therapeutische in meiner Situation (sicherlich auch für viele andere Leidensgenossen) sinnlos ist. 

 Zitat:
                                                     Zitat von *Daniel Schmidt*  
_Was verliert man wenn man erst die Bestrahlung macht und nach 6 Wochen den PSA wieder misst? Wenn er nicht abgefallen ist (Wahrscheinlichkeit vermutlich <20%) kann man immer noch mit der Hormontherapie beginnen, weil dann eine Metastasierung vorliegt.
Machen 12 Wochen Therapieverzögerung in der metastasierten Situation beim beschwerdefreien Patienten was aus? NEIN.
Ausserdem gibt es den Vorteil, dass der PSA-Wert mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit abfallen wird, so dass man sich die Hormontherapie mit allen ihre Nebenwirkungen für später (oder für immer) sparen kann._
   
Sind solche Prognosen / Einschätzungen von Daniel Schmidt nur "Beruhigungen", oder lassen sie einen Hoffnung auf Heilung schöpfen?

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Wie wird denn der PSA-Verlauf bei meinen Ausgangsdaten (0,04-0,06-0,09, je 3Monate) sein, bzw. auf was muss ich mich einstellen?


Ein Abfall unter der Nachweisgrenze wäre wünschenswert, ob das 6 Wochen nach der Bestrahlung schon passieren wird ist nicht sicher.
Auf jeden Fall sollte der PSA 6 Wochen nach Bestrahlung abfallen, z.B. auf 0,05.




> Wenn ich die Forenbeiträge mit den vielen vielen negativen Berichten als repräsentierende Erfolge/Misserfolge werte, dann drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, dass alles therapeutische in meiner Situation (sicherlich auch für viele andere Leidensgenossen) sinnlos ist.


Sinnlos ist es nicht.
Sie haben ca. 50% Chancen mit der Strahlentherapie das PSA- (und damit auch das Krebs-) problem längerfristig loszuwerden.
Dabei st zu beachten, dass Sie eher 50% und nicht 30-40% Chancen haben, weil Sie früh genug zur Bestrahlung gehen und Ihr Tumor nicht sehr aggressiv war (trotz pT3a).

----------


## Anonymous1

> Wenn ich die Forenbeiträge mit den vielen vielen negativen Berichten als repräsentierende Erfolge/Misserfolge werte, dann drängt sich mir der Gedanke auf, dass alles therapeutische in meiner Situation (sicherlich auch für viele andere Leidensgenossen) sinnlos ist.


Hallo Jürgen, wenn ich Dir etwas wünschen könnte, wäre es eine etwas dickere Haut und ein wenig mehr Zuversicht. Ich glaube, dass bei Dir alles gut wird und dass Du das Lokalrezidiv, welches ich bei Dir vermute, nach Strahlentherapie zu den Akten legen kannst.

Alles Gute!

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Dieter,
danke für Deine Wünsche. Ja, ich hätte gerne eine etwas dickere Haut und ein wenig mehr Zuversicht, aber ich habe vor jeder neuen Therapie, ob von Ärzten oder Heilpraktikern, immer wieder hoffnungsvolle Prognosen gehört, die sich jedoch nicht bestätigten. Da verliert man schon mal die Zuversicht.

Und jetzt wird aus der Prognose von 80% zum Sinken des PSA-Werts von Daniel Schmidt nun mehr 50%.




> Sie haben ca. 50% Chancen mit der Strahlentherapie das PSA- (und damit auch das Krebs-) problem längerfristig loszuwerden.
> Dabei st zu beachten, dass Sie eher 50% und nicht 30-40% Chancen haben, weil Sie früh genug zur Bestrahlung gehen und Ihr Tumor nicht sehr aggressiv war (trotz pT3a).


Da kann man schon mal die Zuversicht verlieren, oder?

Was ich aber so gar nicht verstehe, ist die Aussage das mein Tumor nicht so aggresiv war, trotz pT3a, Gleason 7 und G3?? Wie wird diese Aussage begründet, oder wie definiert sich diese Aussage in welchen Werten?

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich Jürgen,



> Was ich aber so gar nicht verstehe, ist die Aussage das mein Tumor nicht so aggresiv war, trotz pT3a, Gleason 7 und G3?? Wie wird diese Aussage begründet, oder wie definiert sich diese Aussage in welchen Werten? Gruß JürgenK


 In deinem Profil steht GS 3+4=7 (7a) und das heist, siehe Gleason-Skala im* gelben* Bereich!

Was anderes währe es wenn dein Gleason Cores = GS 4+3=7 (7b) stehen würde, dann würde es im *roten* Bereich sein!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## JürgenK

> In deinem Profil steht GS 3+4=7 (7a) und das heist, siehe Gleason-Skala im* gelben* Bereich!
> 
> Was anderes währe es wenn dein Gleason Cores = GS 4+3=7 (7b) stehen würde, dann würde es im *roten* Bereich sein!


Stopp, so einfach ist es nicht, ersteinmal ist es nicht grün, sondern gelb, desweiteren ist das Grading wie gesagt G3 und das wäre rot.

JürgenK

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Jürgen,



> von JürgenK: Stopp, so einfach ist es nicht, ersteinmal ist es nicht grün, sondern gelb, desweiteren ist das Grading wie gesagt G3 und das wäre rot.


 Bevor Du dein Thread eingegeben hast hatte ich das von Grün auf Gelb korrigiert!

Was dein G3 betrifft siehe *G = Grad* der veränderten Zellen.

Jürgen, sei nicht so verzweifelt, Du hast einen pT3a und das ist schon mal besser als pT3b! So wie bei mir.

Herzliche Grüsse, Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Und jetzt wird aus der Prognose von 80% zum Sinken des PSA-Werts von Daniel Schmidt nun mehr 50%.


Lesen Sie bitte was ich geschrieben hatte.
80% Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der PSA-Wert unmittelbar nach der Bestrahlung abfällt.
50% Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der PSA-Wert dauerhaft unten bleibt.
Die restlichen 30% betreffen Patienten, die:
a) zu wenig Dosis gekriegt haben und bei denen die Strahlentherapie erstmal den PSA-Wert senkt, bis Tumorzellen wieder an der Prostataloge wachsen.
b) Mirkometastasen ausserhalb der Prostataloge haben, die aktuell ruhen aber nach Jahren aufwachen und wachsen.





> Was ich aber so gar nicht verstehe, ist die Aussage das mein Tumor nicht so aggresiv war, trotz pT3a, Gleason 7 und G3?? Wie wird diese Aussage begründet, oder wie definiert sich diese Aussage in welchen Werten?


Gleason Score 3+4=7 ist nicht so schlimm und eher kein G3.
4+3=7 ist in der Regel schlimmer.
Darüber hinaus hatten Sie nur einen niedrigen PSA-Wert bei Diagnosestellung.
Diese beide Fakten sprechen für einen eher weniger aggressiven Tumor, in meinen Augen eher wie Gleason Score 3+3=6.

----------


## JürgenK

> Bevor Du dein Thread eingegeben hast hatte ich das von Grün auf Gelb korrigiert!


Hallo Helmut,
danke für die Erklärung, war wohl etwas zu schnell ;-)

Nein, ich gebe den Mut nicht auf, aber es ist halt ganz schön schwer mit diesem Krebs über 9 Jahre zu leben (war damals 44Jahre). Wie Du meiner Historie entnehmen kannst, bin ich ja nun wirklich nicht jeder Empfehlung eines Urologen hinterher gelaufen, sondern war immer mein eigener Koordinator. Übrigens auch jetzt zur Strahlentherapie, 2 Urologen haben mich zum Abwarten geraten und das bei so einem steilen PSA-Anstieg. Ich habe mich selbst einweisen lassen!!
Was jedoch für mich schlimm ist, dass ich möglicherweise bessere Chancen vor Jahren verpasst habe und diese Chancen nie wieder kommen. Deshalb auch mein konsequenter Entschluss zur Bestrahlung.

Für mich bleibt noch eine Frage offen: Daniel Schmidt und auch einige Forenmitglieder sprechen vom PSA-Absinken in den nicht messbaren Bereich, wie definiert er sich? <0,1 oder <0,01 oder <0,001, es kommt doch auf das Verfahren an, oder?

Dank auch an Daniel Schmidt für die Erklärung, habe ich zuerst nicht geschnallt.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Jürgen,



> Für mich bleibt noch eine Frage offen: Daniel Schmidt und auch einige Forenmitglieder sprechen vom PSA-Absinken in den nicht messbaren Bereich, wie definiert er sich? <0,1 oder <0,01 oder <0,001, es kommt doch auf das Verfahren an, oder Gruß Jürgen


 Ich weiß, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht!

Lt. Dr. Stephen Strum sollte der Testosteron einen Nadir von 0,2 ng/ml haben und meiner liegt seit dem02.06.09 bei < 0,1 ng/ml das soll heisen er könnte auch bei 0,09ng/ml od. 0,08 ng/ml liegen! Also im nicht mehr messbaren Bereich.

Beim PSA verhält sich der Zahlenwert anderst. Hier sollte man ein Labor finden, die im ultrasensitiven Bereich messen können -dieses meinte auch Dr. Stephen Strum- und das ist nur mit den Laborgeräten der 3. oder vielleicht auch schon der 4. Generation möglich! Mit diesen Geräten kann man PSA von 0,002 ng/ml und < (kleiner) messen also, wieder im nicht mehr messbaren Bereich!

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich einen Lapsus in meiner Erklärung habe -ich sage Hin und Wieder zu meiner Frau, Du sollst auch mal Recht haben...- Danke.

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Für mich bleibt noch eine Frage offen: Daniel Schmidt und auch einige Forenmitglieder sprechen vom PSA-Absinken in den nicht messbaren Bereich, wie definiert er sich? <0,1 oder <0,01 oder <0,001, es kommt doch auf das Verfahren an, oder?


So ist es. Und das Problem ist, dass die Studienergebnisse teilweise von Daten kommen, die mehr als 10 Jahre alt sind, wo die ultrasensitiven Verfahren noch nicht in der breiten Anwendung waren.
Ich würde 0,03 als einen repräsentativen Wert nehmen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Jürgen und Andere,



> Für mich bleibt noch eine Frage offen: Daniel Schmidt und auch einige Forenmitglieder sprechen vom PSA-Absinken in den nicht messbaren Bereich, wie definiert er sich? <0,1 oder <0,01 oder <0,001, es kommt doch auf das Verfahren an, oder? Gruß Jürgen


 Hier habe ich eine Dissertation die dem Einen oder Anderen bestimmt noch in Erinnerung ist, denn es werden: Analytische und klinische Validierung der fünf meistbenutzten Testkombinationen zur Bestimmung des totalen und freien prostata-spezifischen Antigens: Vergleichsmessungen an 798 Seren von Patienten mit Prostatakarzinom und benigner Prostatahyperplasie von Moritz Klaas

Und dieser Beitrag: Das intelligente Verwenden des PSA für das Management von Prostatakrebs1 paßt doch genau zu deinem Thread Jürgen, oder? und zu der o. g. Dissertation!

Dann habe ich noch das Praktikumsbuch Klinische Chemie und Laboratoriumsdiagnostik siehe Seite 43

Denn mit 


> von Daniel Schmidt: Ich würde 0,03 als einen repräsentativen Wert nehmen


 bin ich nicht einverstanden!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## JürgenK

Lieber Helmut,
danke für die Hinweise, sie sagen mir viel Theorie und doch für meine Praxis nichts. Also -wenn ich es richtig gelesen und verstanden habe-, wenn nerven schonend operiert wurde, dann können andere Werte gemessen werden und diese liegen höher als z.B. 0,001, wie hoch kann man nicht einschätzen. 
Wer sagt mir denn wie hoch der Nadir in meinem Fall (nicht statistisch) sein muss? Wahrscheinlich keiner.

Außerdem:
Was steht mir nach einer erfolglosen Bestrahlung denn noch zur Verfügung? Wahrscheinlich nur hormonale Medikamente.
Wann würde ich denn auf die hormonalen Medikamente zurückgreifen, wenn der PSA von 0,002 auf 0,003 steigt, oder wenn er >1 ist?
Kann man in diesem Fall evtl. besser mit einem nicht so sensiblen Messverfahren leben, da selbst die Erkenntnis einen nicht viel helfen kann?

Sorry, das ging mir als Betroffener so durch den Kopf und kann evtl. bei anderen nur Kopfschütteln hervorrufen.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Helmut.2

Jürgen, nein tut es nicht!



> Sorry, das ging mir als Betroffener so durch den Kopf und kann evtl. bei anderen nur Kopfschütteln hervorrufen.
> Gruß Jürgen


 Denn je mehr Du von dieser Materie immer wieder liest und letztendlich auch verstehst, desto weniger Angst wirst Du gegenüber dem Krebs -deinem, unserem Untermieter- haben, glaube mir!

Bin der Überzeugung, daß ich im Rest meines Lebens Hin und Wieder eine ADT machen muß und wenn ich Pech habe ist die letzte Option eben Chemo oder es holt mich sonst was von den Füssen!

Wünsche eine angenehme Ruhe, Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Lieber Helmut,
> Was steht mir nach einer erfolglosen Bestrahlung denn noch zur Verfügung? Wahrscheinlich nur hormonale Medikamente.
> Wann würde ich denn auf die hormonalen Medikamente zurückgreifen, wenn der PSA von 0,002 auf 0,003 steigt, oder wenn er >1 ist?


Diese Frage wird explizit in der neuen S3-Leitlinie beantwortet.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut, ich würde gerne diesen Einwand von Dir besser verstehen:




> Denn mit      Zitat:
>                                 von Daniel Schmidt: Ich würde 0,03 als einen repräsentativen Wert nehmen    
>  bin ich nicht einverstanden!


 und bitte Dich deshalb um eine Begründung.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Dieter, grüß Dich Daniel Schmidt,

möchte keinen Falls, Daniel Schmidt seine, uns zur Verfügung stehende Erfahrungen und Kenntnisse zu bezweifeln aber es ist mir doch erlaubt auf Grund meiner Prostatakrebs Historie warum ich mit 


> von Daniel Schmidt: Ich würde 0,03 als einen repräsentativen Wert nehmen.


 nicht einverstanden bin und möchte sie so, aus meiner eigener Erfahrung erklären.

Habe meine Historie nochmals etwas überarbeitet und ergänzend hinzugefügt. Dazu habe ich die ganzen Laborblätter rückwirkend meiner ersten ADT mit Trenantone und Casodex durchgesichtet und habe die zwei wichtigsten gefunden, die vom 20.12.02 und 13.02.03.
19.12.01 - 0,949 ADT2 C, T
05.02.02 - 0,168
05.04.02 - 0,018
22.07.02 - 0,012
20.12.02 - HB2 beendet.PSA 3.02 ng/ml
13.02.03 - 0,002 - Nadir n. ADT2
20.08.03 - 0,099
06.10.03 - 0,24
Als ich der am 20.12.02 PSA-Wert erhielt, habe ich einen mächtigen Scheck erhalten und dachte gleich an Casodex, der mir diesen Wert bescherte! Immer noch geschockt, habe ich und meine damaligen Ärzte Hausarzt und Urologe -unerfahren in ADT- nicht daran gedacht zugleich einen neuen PSA-Wert machen zu lassen.

Am 13.02.03 erhielt ich einen PSA-Wert von 0,002 ng/ml -das ausgerechnet an meinem Geburtstag- wie schön, Jubel brach bei mir aus und vor lauter frohlocken habe ich nicht an ein weiter führen der ADT gedacht und PSA Kontrolle engmaschig weiter zuführen -Testosteron sowieso  nicht- nicht gedacht und erst ab 20.08.03 kam die Bescherung und von nun an gings Berg Auf! 

Daniel Schmidt mag mit seinen 0,03 ng/ml PSA richtig liegen, wo her Er auch immer diesen Wert auch hat, für mich ist er irrelevant! Bin kein Optimist und kein Pessimist, bin ein Realist und konnte noch immer auf mein Bauchgefühl verlassen und wenn ich dagegen gehandelt habe, mußt ich es sehr bereuen!

Reicht Dir diese Begründung? wenn nicht, kann es Dir nicht anderst erklären und eines bin ich ganz sicher, es wird für mich, für Dich und viele Andere nur Palliativ weiter gehen aber Bitte, mit den Heute, uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln! ADT-3... = Androgen-Deprivations-Therapie oder auch IDT-3... = intermittierende Deprivations-Therapie mindestens!

Habe einen guten Bekannten namens Helmut, Er steht im Rechtsstreit mit seiner Krankenkasse (TKK) um die Bezahlung der ISPIO Untersuchung in der Niederlanden vor etwa 4 Jahren. Es scheint so, das die Richter dem Sachverhalt positiv gegenüber stehen. Das Gerichtsurteil wegen dem PET/CT ./. Barmer, habe ich ihm für sein RA mitgegeben!

Wünsche Dir und Familie alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lieber Helmut.

Die Frage war, welcher PSA-Wert als "sicher" gilt (d.h. gleich einem Absinken unter der Nachweisgrenze gleichzusetzten wäre) wenn man einen Patienten mit einem PSA-Rezidiv an der Prostataloge nach OP bestrahlt.
Ihr Verlauf ist ein völlig anderer Verlauf, weil Sie ja ein makroskopisches Rezidiv an der Prostataloge + Lymphknotenmetastasen ausserhalb des Beckens hatten. Dazu hatten Sie jede Menge Hormontherapie und Avodart-Therapie gehabt.

Der von mir genannte PSA-Wert gilt für Patienten ohne medikamentöse Behandlung.

----------


## Helmut.2

Danke Daniel Schmidt,



> Der von mir genannte PSA-Wert gilt für Patienten ohne medikamentöse Behandlung.


 Diese Antwort ist akzeptabel, wenn sie so bleibt für den Betroffenen!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo liebe Betroffene,
da ich derzeit meine Nachbestrahlung nach OP wegen steigendem PSA- Wert mache, interessiert mich selbstverständlich was ich denn sonst noch machen könnte.
Im Forum lese ich über viele Möglichkeiten von TKTL1 über Heilpraktiker bis Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Was ist denn dran an diesen Möglichkeiten und wer hat wirklich harte Fakten? Zur Information, ich bin bei vielen Heilpraktikern mit unterschiedlichen Methoden und Medikamenten gewesen, geholfen hat mir absolut keiner.
Ist alles nur ein großer Bluff, oder ist der Vorteil so marginal dass er nicht messbar ist?
Oder spielt uns unser eigenes Wahrnehmungsvermögen evtl. etwas vor? Beispiel meine eigene PCA- Geschichte, wenn ich mich einer bestimmten Methode zugewandt hätte, könnte ich Heute sagen: siehste, 9 Jahre Überleben in einem jungen Alter, das kommt nur durch XY. Ich habe aber dementsprechend nicht viel gemacht. Ist alles irgendwie zwecklos, spielt sich die Krankheit auf einer ganz anderen Ebene ab, die wir durch solch "außermedizinischen" Therapien nicht erreichen können?

Für Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar.

JürgenK

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Jürgen,



> Im Forum lese ich über viele Möglichkeiten von TKTL1 über Heilpraktiker bis Nahrungsergänzungsmittel. Was ist denn dran an diesen Möglichkeiten und wer hat wirklich harte Fakten? Zur Information, ich bin bei vielen Heilpraktikern mit unterschiedlichen Methoden und Medikamenten gewesen, geholfen hat mir absolut keiner.
> Ist alles nur ein großer Bluff, oder ist der Vorteil so marginal dass er nicht messbar ist? JürgenK


 Es ist nicht gesagt, daß in deinen in Paraffinblöcken gegossenen Prostatakrebs *TKTL-1 Enzyme* enthält hierzu müßtest sie zuerst mal durch ein pathologisches Institut untersuchen lassen und erst dann währe eine entsprechende Ernährung nützlich oder auch nicht!

Schau doch mal in mein Profil, da steht so ein path. Bericht drin!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Jürgen !

Harte Fakten kannst du meinem Profil entnehmen. Jedoch ohne Fleiß kein Preis.
Ob`s denn dann so wirkt oder nicht gibt Dir zumindest das wichtigste Gefühl:
......................Ich habe alles möglich probiert...........
Meine Fakten:

Ernährungsumstellung                         PSA Verdopplungszeit  von 70 auf 100 Tage
Sport alle 48 Std je 1 Std joggen danach eiskalt duschen                  auf 120 Tage
Tägl. 450 mg Ellagsäure    zusätzlich                                             auf  240 Tage
 "      500 mg  "                                         PSA fällt

Das alles seit 2 Jahren ohne Therapie bei A PSA ca. 100 und Gleason 9 (siehe Profil)

Ich schick dir mal meine tel.Nr. In einem persönlichen Gepräch läßt sich das bestimmt besser besprechen.

Gruß Klausi

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,
jetzt habe ich mal 1 Woche abgewartet ob mir jemand mit alternativen Heilmethoden aufwartet, die wirklich etwas gebracht haben, leider keine Antworten erhalten.
Auch das Profil von meni.li hat -ohne Missachtung des bisher guten Verlaufs- mich nicht wirklich überzeugen können, da ja ein PSA- Anstieg nicht zu leugnen ist:




> Das alles seit 2 Jahren ohne Therapie bei A PSA ca. 100 und Gleason 9 (siehe Profil)


Vielleicht wäre alles genau so verlaufen, wenn er normal weiter gelebt hätte?

Da wird in einem anderen Thread Dr. Klinghardt zitiert, der über Entgiftung und psych. Heilung zum Heilungserfolg aufruft, andere Forumsmitglieder schwören auf hohe Dosen Vitamin C, die jedoch nach neuesten Informationen kontraproduktiv sind, siehe:
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/medi...Vitamin-C.html 
Ich suche nach wirklich fundierten Möglichkeiten und möchte nicht -wie bereits am eigenen Leib erfahren- von vielen Berufenen enttäuscht werden.

Für Antworten bin sicherlich nicht nur ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Jürgen,



> Ich suche nach wirklich fundierten Möglichkeiten und möchte nicht -wie bereits am eigenen Leib erfahren- von vielen Berufenen enttäuscht werden. Gruß JürgenK


 Wenn wir/ich das wüßten, dann wäre das längst schon bekannt!

Warten wir mal ab, ob das mit dem Weihrauch was wird, wer weiß? Du weißt ja, die Hoffnung...! 
Herzlichen Gruß, Helmut

----------


## JürgenK

Lieber Helmut:



> Wenn wir/ich das wüßten, dann wäre das längst schon bekannt!


Das denke ich mir auch, aber viele Betroffene und Berufene verfechten ihre Theorien so akribisch und teilweise so nebulös, dass man wirklich den Eindruck hat, die WISSEN etwas. Dann sollten sie uns das doch wissen lassen und nicht uns noch verunsichern oder schlimmer noch von medizinischen Möglichkeiten abraten oder aufhalten.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Jürgen,



> aber viele Betroffene und Berufene verfechten ihre Theorien so akribisch und teilweise so nebulös, dass man wirklich den Eindruck hat, die WISSEN etwas. Dann sollten sie uns das doch wissen lassen und nicht uns noch verunsichern oder schlimmer noch von medizinischen Möglichkeiten abraten oder aufhalten. Gruß Jürgen


 Lasse Dich Bitte nicht davon beeindrucken von Jenen die Glaube, Sie hätten "das Mittel" gegen den PCa gefunden! Nein, ich meine, nur der Glaube -so heist es doch- kann Berge versetzen aber immer noch ist der Mensch individuell so verschieden, daß einfache Mittel schon genügen können ihn zu heilen -oder sie glaubten, sie wären geheilt- und den Anderen hilft es garnicht! 

Das ist meine Ansicht! Wieso kommt es denn vor, daß der Krebs nacht Zehn oder mehr Jahren wieder zum Ausbruch kommt? und sie glaubten geheilt zu sein!

Solange man in der Lage ist, seinen Krebs mit Strategie und weißer Voausicht im Zaum zu halten, wird es einem auch gelingen, lange genug zu Leben. Andern Falls -wie Selbstaufgabe- ist man reif für einen zu frühen  biologischen Abgang!
Mach es Gut mein Lieber,
Helmut

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Jürgen !
In deiner Ausgangsfrage hattest du gefragt was du sonst noch machen könntest, was dran ist an Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und um harte Fakten gebeten.
 Laborwerte, wie PSA,  monatlich über 2 Jahre gemessen sind harte Fakten. Genauso die genau dokumentierten Änderungen bei Ernährung, Sport, NEM ect.

Jetzt schreibst du daß du nach alternativen Heilmethoden gesucht hast. 

Dein Satz :" Vielleicht wäre alles genauso gelaufen wenn er normal weitergelebt hätte?"
Ist sinnlos wenn du PSA als harten Marker ernst nimmst.

Gruß Klausi

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Helmut,
Deinen Ausführungen kann ich mich voll und ganz anschließen, so sehe ich es auch. Aber mann kann ja nicht wissen, vielleicht hat ja jemand etwas im Köcher, oder nicht? Von Aufgeben ist bei mir nicht die Rede, dafür unternehme ich alles Menschen mögliche, möchte nur nicht etwas verpassen. Dass man nach Rückschlägen (Rezidiv) mal kurzfristig einen Hänger hat ist doch auch menschlich, oder?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall weitermachen und hoffen, dass die Bestrahlung kurativ wirkt.

Hallo Klausi,
bitte mich nicht missverstehen, meine Fragen waren allgemein von zusätzlichen weiteren Maßnahmen bis hin zu Alternativen.
Deine aufgezeigten Änderungen bei Ernährung, Sport, NEM ect. und die damit einhergehenden PSA- Werte kann ich nur beglückwünschen und sind für Dich Zeichen, dass Du alles richtig gemacht hast. Sorry, wenn wir uns missverstanden haben.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Jürgen !
Hab ich doch das Wichtigste vergessen. 
Ich wünsch Dir das sich durch die Nachbestrahlung das Thema Krebs endlich erledigt hat.

Alles Gute, Klausi

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Mitbetroffene,
nach jetzt 19 von 38 Bestrahlungen werden die einzigen Nebenwirkungen durch die Bestrahlung im Bereich des Schließmuskels immer heftiger. Der Stuhlgang und die Zeit danach ist sehr schmerzhaft und jetzt mischt sich noch etwas Blut dazu.
Gibt es Empfehlungen was ich dagegen machen kann?

Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Mitbetroffene,
> nach jetzt 19 von 38 Bestrahlungen werden die einzigen Nebenwirkungen durch die Bestrahlung im Bereich des Schließmuskels immer heftiger. Der Stuhlgang und die Zeit danach ist sehr schmerzhaft und jetzt mischt sich noch etwas Blut dazu.
> Gibt es Empfehlungen was ich dagegen machen kann?


Was hat Ihnen der behandelnde Strahlentherapeut gesagt?

----------


## Helmut.2

> Hallo Mitbetroffene,
> nach jetzt 19 von 38 Bestrahlungen werden die einzigen Nebenwirkungen durch die Bestrahlung im Bereich des Schließmuskels immer heftiger. Der Stuhlgang und die Zeit danach ist sehr schmerzhaft und jetzt mischt sich noch etwas Blut dazu.
> Gibt es Empfehlungen was ich dagegen machen kann?
>  Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.
>  Gruß JürgenK


 Hallo, Grüß Dich Jürgen,

hole Dir in der Apotheke oder Drogerie Flohsamenschalen und da gibst  Du 2 Esslöffel in 400 - 500 ml ins Wasser, verrühren und gleich alles trinken -sonst wird der Brei zu dick- und das alles machst Du 1 - 2 Std. vor der Bestrahlung jeden Tag und danach auch noch!

Diese Flohsamenschalen schützen den Darm bis zum Ausgang mit dem Schleim die sie aussondern und der Stuhlgang ist sehr weich!

Die Ärztin hat mir eine spezielle Salbe für den After verschieben, diese mußte der Apotheker selbst zusammen stellen! Wenn Du Stuhlgang hast hole bei DM-Markt oder Drogerie-Müller Baby Öltücher die für den Po der Babys verwendet werden und Babypuder nicht vergessen auf die Bestrahlungstellen zu benutzen, so wird die Haut besser geschützt!

Alles Gute für Dich, Helmut

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Daniel Schmidt,



> Was hat Ihnen der behandelnde Strahlentherapeut gesagt?


Die behandelnde Ärztin hat bei mir jetzt den After von außen angeschaut, angeblich kann man nichts besonderes erkennen. Ich sollte mal mit Niveacreme oder Bephantensalbe schmieren. Außerdem sollte ich geschrotenen Leinsamen essen. Das mit der Bephantensalbe habe ich auch auf Ihr Anraten hin bereits vorher gemacht, allerdings nur äußerlich. Werde sie jedoch auch auf Anraten eines Forumsmitglieds auch in den Enddarm einführen. Die Schmerzen sind auch mehr innerlich und so stark, dass ich Angst vor dem Stuhlgang habe. Ich möchte auf keinen Fall die Behandlung unterbrechen, da ich noch an einen Erfolg glaube.

Hallo Helmut,
danke für den Tipp, werde mich mal um die Flohsamenschalen kümmern, probieren schadet ja nichts. Das mit den Tüchern mache ich schon ähnlich mit Feuchtigkeitstüchern.

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Die behandelnde Ärztin hat bei mir jetzt den After von außen angeschaut, angeblich kann man nichts besonderes erkennen. Ich sollte mal mit Niveacreme oder Bephantensalbe schmieren. Außerdem sollte ich geschrotenen Leinsamen essen. Das mit der Bephantensalbe habe ich auch auf Ihr Anraten hin bereits vorher gemacht, allerdings nur äußerlich. Werde sie jedoch auch auf Anraten eines Forumsmitglieds auch in den Enddarm einführen. Die Schmerzen sind auch mehr innerlich und so stark, dass ich Angst vor dem Stuhlgang habe. Ich möchte auf keinen Fall die Behandlung unterbrechen, da ich noch an einen Erfolg glaube.


Bepanthen hilft gut gegen Reizungen, Sie haben allerdings Schmerzen. Da kommen Sie mit Bepanthen nicht sehr weit.
Ich würde ein lokal schmerzstillendes Mittel ausprobieren, z.B. Xylocain Gel oder einfach eine der handelsüblichen Hämorrhoidensalben testen. Diese enthalten meistens auch ein schmerzstillendes und entzündungshemmendes Mittel.
Falls die Schmerzen weiter bestehen bleiben, dann kann man von einer Proktitis ausgehen, die man mit Rektalschaum behandeln kann, z.B. Colifoam.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Babypuder nicht vergessen auf die Bestrahlungstellen zu benutzen, so wird die Haut besser geschützt!


Babypuder hat 0 Evidenz.
Fast keiner empfiehlt es.
Puder trocknet die Haut aus, bildet Körner, die die Haut mehr reizen und sieht doof aus.
Zu empfehlen sind fettende Salben, aber eigentlich nur wenn die Haut gereizt ist. Man kann eine Hautentzündung nicht vorbeugen.

----------


## wolf44

> Ich sollte mal mit Niveacreme oder Bephantensalbe schmieren. 
> 
> Gruß JürgenK


 
Hallo Jürgen,

wenn deine Schmerzen durch Wundsein, entzündete Haut etc. verursacht werden, probiere statt Nivea oder Bepanthen mal Chiron-Creme PZN 3377604 (Simcare Chiron Hautschutz von Coloplast). Die bekommst du in der Apotheke oder im online-Versand zwischen 11 und 15 Euro pro 50 g-Tube. Das Brennen hört schnell auf. Man muss nur sehr wenig auftragen und leicht einmassieren. Sie ist fettfrei, das ist angenehmer als Nivea oder Bepanthen. Mein Mann nimmt die Chiron auch als Schutz unter dem Urinalkondom.

Ich habe sie durch die Stomaberatung meines Mannes kennengelernt. Die Haut unter der Stomaplatte war immer sehr gereizt und entzündet, die Chiron heilt und schützt. 

In der Reha hat ein Mann bei uns am Tisch gesessen, der sich nach einer Darm-OP vor jedem Stuhlgang gefürchtet hat. Man hat ihm außer Flohsamen die Chiron-Creme gegeben. Er war begeistert, die Chiron-Creme hat bei ihm schon am ersten Tag das schlimme Brennen und Jucken gemildert. 

Meiner Schwägerin habe ich die Creme nach einer Fistel-OP am Darm empfohlen, als sie sich über ein schlimmes Brennen beklagte. Der behandelnde Arzt war erstaunt, wie schnell die Sache verheilt ist.

Ich weiß, es klingt, als ob ich Werbung für die Creme machen will - ich bin aber einfach nur begeistert, wie gut sie in einigen Fällen hilft. Vielleicht hilft sie auch dir. 

Gute Besserung
Gabi

PS Ich sehe, dass Daniel gleichzeitig ein wirksames Mittel empfohlen hat. Chiron hilft wirklich nur gegen Hautreizungen.

----------


## Volkmar

Hallo Jürgen,
habe auch höllische Beschwerden im Analbereich zum Ende der Bestrahlung gehabt. Die Stuhlentleerung war der Horror und nahm oft 2h in Anspruch. Zum Schluß ebenfalls Blutabgang.   Machte gute Erfahrungen mit Penaten Baby Panthenol Creme erhältlich bei Müller oder Rewe  usf.  Versuchte ebenso Faktu akut mit Applikator.  Suchte vergeblich nach Zäpfchen mit Mulleinlage ,wie sie früher angeboten wurden wie: Dolo Posterine Supp mit Mulleinlage.  Diese waren dann gut im Analkanal zu plazieren, normale Zäpfchen " schlupfen" in den Enddarm.   Die genannte Babysalbe wende ich heute noch teilweise an und massiere diese möglichst tief in den Analkanal.        Nach Einstellung der Bestrahlung baldige Normalisierung.
Gruß Volkmar

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Mitbetroffene,
ich bin jetzt bei der 30. Bestrahlung (insgesamt 38) und möchte einen kurzen Zwischenbericht liefern und eine Frage stellen.
Meine anfänglichen Nebenwirkungen -höllische Schmerzen- des Enddarms/Schließmuskel habe ich dank der Tipps im Forum und privaten Nachrichten gut im Griff. Ich wende folgende Methode an: 
morgens und abends Flohsamenschalen (1Beutel 5g)
1x täglich 2 Esslöffel Leinsamen
nach dem Stuhlgang Bepanthensalbe in die Pofalte auftragen 
und Hämorridensalbe (Faktu) in den Enddarm drücken
Das hört sich für einen Nichtbetroffenen nicht spektakulär an, wer aber gleiche Nebenwirkungen hatte, weiß wovon ich spreche. 
Ich möchte mit der Schilderung anderen Betroffenen eine Hilfestellung geben.

Meine Frage die ich stellen möchte lautet wie folgt:
Woher weiß man eigentlich, ob man wirklich die Strahlendosis erhalten hat die man theoretisch festgelegt hat? Es gibt ja keinen "Strahlenzähler". Vor allem bin ich jetzt stutzig geworden, nachdem der Linearbeschleuniger ein paar mal ausgefallen ist.

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Woher weiß man eigentlich, ob man wirklich die Strahlendosis erhalten hat die man theoretisch festgelegt hat? Es gibt ja keinen "Strahlenzähler". Vor allem bin ich jetzt stutzig geworden, nachdem der Linearbeschleuniger ein paar mal ausgefallen ist.


Dafür gibt es eine Qualitätssicherung in jeder Klinik die mit Phantomen (Modelle) Strahlendosen misst.
Diese Arbeit findet mehrmals pro Woche in jeder Klinik statt.

Letztendlich wissen Sie aber auch nicht, wenn Sie eine Spritze Zoladex bekommen, ob doch nicht 10,1mg oder 11,1mg statt 10,8mg drin sind, oder?

Das ein Linearbeschleuniger ausfällt ist völlig normal. Das sind hochkomplexe Maschinen mit dutzenden Sicherheitsmechanismen, die vermiden sollen, dass falsch bestrahlt wird.
Wenn einer dieser Mechanismen streikt oder ein Problem hat, dann streikt die ganze Maschine.
Vergessen Sie bitte nicht, dass Sie nicht der einzige sind, der an dieser Maschine bestrahlt wird, sondern dass diese Maschine 40 andere Patienten pro Tag bestrahlt und abends noch von Technikern und Physikern kalibriert und gewartet wird. Da ist es kein Wunder, da sie mal kaputt gehen kann.

----------


## JürgenK

Nachdem ich diese Woche mit den Bestrahlungen durch bin, wollte ich eine AHB in der Klinik Quellental in Bad Wildungen beginnen. Diese Klinik hatte ich gewählt, weil ich letztes Jahr nach der OP dort war und vom fachlichen Können überzeugt bin.
Den Antrag hatte ich Anfang September gestellt, da ich bis jetzt nichts von der ARGE in Bochum gehört hatte, rief ich dort an und bekam folgende Antworten:
1. Es kann keine AHB durchgeführt werden, nur eine REHA
2. Die Klinik Quellental kann ich auch nicht wählen, man hat mich jetzt in der Helenenklinik in Bad Wildungen angemeldet.

Frage, warum gibt es jetzt keine AHB mehr, mir hatte man im Klinikum mitgeteilt, dass dies nach OP, Bestrahlung oder Chemo üblich ist?
Kennt jemand die Helenenklinik und ist sie vergleichbar mit der Klinik Quellental?

Danke für Antworten

JürgenK

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Jürgen,



> Nachdem ich diese Woche mit den Bestrahlungen durch bin, wollte ich eine AHB in der Klinik Quellental in Bad Wildungen beginnen. Diese Klinik hatte ich gewählt, weil ich letztes Jahr nach der OP dort war und vom fachlichen Können überzeugt bin.
> Den Antrag hatte ich Anfang September gestellt, da ich bis jetzt nichts von der ARGE in Bochum gehört hatte, rief ich dort an und bekam folgende Antworten:
> 1. Es kann keine AHB durchgeführt werden, nur eine REHA
> 2. Die Klinik Quellental kann ich auch nicht wählen, man hat mich jetzt in der Helenenklinik in Bad Wildungen angemeldet.
> 
> Frage, warum gibt es jetzt keine AHB mehr, mir hatte man im Klinikum mitgeteilt, dass dies nach OP, Bestrahlung oder Chemo üblich ist?
> Kennt jemand die Helenenklinik und ist sie vergleichbar mit der Klinik Quellental?
> 
> Danke für Antworten
> ...


sofort Einspruch erheben und eine Begründung dahin geben begründen, daß Klinik Quellental deinen Krankheitsverlauf bestens informiert ist! Mit der Klinik Quellental würde ich auch noch Kontakt aufnehmen!

Wünsche Dir Erfolg damit
Helmut

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Mitstreiter,
jetzt 4 Wochen nach Beendigung der Strahlentherapie habe ich in der REHA den 1. PSA-Test machen lassen, Ergebnis 0,06. Vor der Therapieentscheidung war der Wert 0,09, direkt vor der Bestrahlung hatte ich nochmals einen Test machen lassen, 0,12, der Wert ist also um 50% gesunken. Der behandelnde Arzt meinte: ein sehr gutes Ergebnis.
Gott sei Dank!!

Ich hoffe, auch Daniel Schmidt ist mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden und dass der Wert im Laufe der nächsten 1-2Monate weiter sinkt.

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Ich hoffe, auch Daniel Schmidt ist mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden und dass der Wert im Laufe der nächsten 1-2Monate weiter sinkt.


Gratulation. Nun hoffen wir dass die Talfahrt des PSA-Wertes weiter geht.

----------


## JürgenK

> Gratulation. Nun hoffen wir dass die Talfahrt des PSA-Wertes weiter geht.


Die Talfahrt ist noch weiter gegangen, gut einen Monat nach der letzten Messung in der REHA (bzw. 2Monate nach der Bestrahlung) ist der PSA-Wert von 0,06 auf 0,04 gesunken (bzw. von 0,12 vor der Bestrahlung auf jetzt 0,04 ).
Kann man jetzt von einem Erfolg sprechen?
Gibt es Kurven zum Absinken des PSA-Wertes nach Bestrahlung?
Fällt der Wert noch weiter?

Danke für Antworten.

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> .
> Kann man jetzt von einem Erfolg sprechen?
> Gibt es Kurven zum Absinken des PSA-Wertes nach Bestrahlung?
> Fällt der Wert noch weiter?


Schöner Erfolg.
Es gibt an sich keine "Kurven" und ja, der Wert kann weiter abfallen, muss aber nicht.

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Mitstreiter,
ich hatte gehofft, dass vielleicht einige Forumsmitglieder, die auch eine Bestrahlung nach erfolgter OP hatten, sich melden würden.

Deshalb nochmals ein Aufruf an Betroffene, wie war Euer PSA-Verlauf?

Für Kommentare bedanke ich mich im Voraus.

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Jürgen,

Schau mal in mein Profil; mein PSA ist zunächst auf 0,01 gefallen und hat sich seitdem auf 0,04 stabilisiert (letzte Messung in 06/09). Nätürlich möchte ich Daniel Schmidt hier nicht widersprechen - aber 0,04 ist selbst für den ultrasensiblen Messbereich ein sehr guter Wert nach erfolgter RT...

Gruss und alles Gute,

Norbert

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Norbert,
danke für Deinen Kommentar. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es über ein halbes Jahr gedauert hat bis 0,01 erreicht wurden?
Was machst Du jetzt mit der Erkenntnis, dass der Wert momentan auf 0,04 gestiegen ist?

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo Jürgen,

weil m.W. ein Wert von 0,04 in den ultrasensiblen Messbereich fällt - der von ältreren Geräten nicht mal erfasst werden kann.
Ich denke (bestätigt durch meine Doc's), dass wir bis zu einem Wert von 0,1 beruhigt sein sollten. In diesem Bereich sind immer Schwankungen möglich.
Wichtiger ist m.E. die PSA Verdoppelungszeit und der daraus resultierende kontinuierliche PSA Anstieg bei drei aufeinander folgenden Messungen. Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall.

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Mitstreiter,
jetzt ist es 1 Jahr her, dass ich mich bestrahlen lassen habe. Mein PSA-Wert ist von 0,12 vor der Bestrahlung (Rezidiv nach OP) auf <0,04 gefallen und bisher dort geblieben.
Mein Urologe meint, "dass wir alles richtig gemacht haben, jetzt müssen wir nur noch die Ängste, die vor jeder PSA-Ermittlung vorhanden sind, abbauen".
Für mich als skeptischer Realist stellt sich die Frage, kann man schon von Heilung sprechen?

Gibt es im Forum Betroffene die in ähnlicher Situation sind oder waren? Wie sind die Erfahrungen?
Was sagt unser Experte Daniel Schmidt?

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

1 Jahr ist etwas zu kurz.
Wenn Sie nach 3-4 Jahren immer noch so tiefe Werte haben, dann würde ich anfangen von "Heilung" zu sprechen.
Getroffen hat die Bestrahlung die Tumorzellen schon, die Frage ist ob auch alle erwischt wurden.

----------


## JürgenK

Hallo Daniel Schmidt,
danke für die Antwort, obwohl sie nicht gerade ermutigend ist, aber vielleicht bin ich ja auf dem richtigen Weg.

Eines kann ich jedoch nicht verstehen: Für mich als Laien kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, dass statistisch gesehen bei einer Erstbehandlung mittels RT höhere Erfolgsquoten vorliegen, als bei einer Zweitbehandlung. Obwohl die Tumormasse bei einer Zweitbehandlung tausendfach geringer ist.

Es gibt ja Statistiken mit unterschiedlichen Aussagen zum rezidivfreien Zeitraum >5Jahren. Frage, fallen Patienten bei denen gleich nach der RT ein PSA-Anstieg vorliegt auch in die Statistik, oder kommen sie erst gar nicht hinein?

Gruß JürgenK

----------


## Jepessen

*2 Jahre nach OP leichter Anstieg vom PSA-Wert auf 0,005ng/ml*

Ich bin vor 2 Jahren nach *DaVinci* in der Uniklinik Heidelberg operiert worden. Das Resektat ergab damals bei der histologischen Aufarbeitung eine *R1 Resektion*, da sich einzelne _mikrofokale Tumorzellen_ im Randgewebe nachweisen ließen. Ich gehe reglmäßig alle 3 Monate zum Urologen und der PSA Wert lag jeweils *unterhalb der Nachweißgrenze von 0,003ng/ml*. Bei dem letzten Ergebniß liegt der Wert jetzt leicht oberhalb davon bei *0,005ng/ml*. Das mag einem Nichtbetroffenen vernachläßigbar erscheinen, mir macht der Anstieg aber große Sorgen, denn ein Rezidiv ist nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich habe mich entschlossen dem Rat meines Urologen erst in 3 Monaten wiederzukommen nicht zu folgen und schon in einem Monat einen neuen Test u.U. auf eigene Kosten vornehmen zu lassen. Wie ist euer Rat oder eure Erfahrung, ist es bei euch auch so klein und unschweinbar wieder los gegangen?

VG Arnulf

----------


## gerhard29

> *2 Jahre nach OP leichter Anstieg vom PSA-Wert auf 0,005ng/ml*


Hallo Jepessen,

ein R1 ist keine schöne Sache, und man muss sicherlich aufpassen. Aber ein PSA von 0,003 oder 0,005 - was soll das. Da muss man sich keine Gedanken machen. Unter der Nachweisgrenze heißt unter 0,05. Bei 0,003 oder 0,005 - das kann ein Meßfehler sein oder auch weiß was sonst. Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mich ruhig zurücklehnen und die nächste Messung in 3 Monaten abwarten. Bei den Werten die Du hast, würden 99,9 % aller Mitbetroffenen am Tag 10 mal die Decke hoch springen und den ganzen Tag Halleluja singen!

Viele Grüße aus Oberschwaben

Gerhard

----------


## OliverB

Hallo Jepessen,
ich glaube nicht, dass Du die 3monatige Kontrolle vorziehen solltest - dafür gäbe es absolut keinen Grund. Zudem habe ich Zweifel, ob Deine Angaben (PSA von 0,005) überhaupt stimmen und Du Dich da nicht vertan hast. Das wäre ja weit unter der üblichen Nachweisgrenze und ergibt nicht wirklich einen Sinn. Recherchiere das zunächst nochmal und gehe in 3 Monaten wieder zur Kontrolle.
Gruß OliverB

----------


## dillinger

was ich hier gelernt habe, ist 0,005 unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze, kein Grund zur Panik

----------


## LudwigS

Ist nicht ganz exakt.
PSA 0,005 ng/ml ist unter der Nachweisgrenze der Geräte der ersten und zweiten Generation.
Da dieser Wert gemessen wurde, kann er nicht unter der Nachweisgrenze des Messgerätes liegen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Jepessen

Die Messergebnisse sind schon korrekt und der gemessene letzte Wert von 0,005 ist zwar klein, da die anderen Messungen aber in der Unschärfe der Nachweisgrenze liegen, kann niemand etwas zum Anstieg sagen....

VG Arnulf

----------

